# Not so False pregnancy



## delusional

I woke up this morning to find that Cordie had built a big fluffy nest in the corner of the cage.... and was in the process of ripping more fur out of Raspberry's bum to line it!

So... I guess she's going through a false pregnancy?

Is there anything I can do to make her mor comfortable while she goes through this? I haven't moved the nest since I figured that'd stress her out. She's currently laying on it protectively...


----------



## BlueGiants

Good of her to use Raspberry's fur and not mess up her own! :roflmao:

Give her a few days, let her have her nest. When you see her spending more time away from it, remove it and clean up the area. She'll forget about it soon.


----------



## delusional

Hehe I know - there's like one tuft of orange, one tuft of black and the rest is all white! Poor Raspberry... :rollseyes

It's so funny watching her carry big piles of hay in her mouth!

Oh and she was laying in her nest a while ago eating part of it...


----------



## BlueGiants

Keep the hay fresh and plentiful in case she ingests any of the fur... make sure everything that goes in comes out!


----------



## Becca

Awwh !! Lets just hope Raspberry's butt doesn't get cold :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL! My mom had a doe that was next to a boy angora when she was a teen. That doe ripped out his fur for the nest and never touched her own LOL! 

Smart girls....


----------



## kherrmann3

That is too funny! Maybe she's unsure about it, so why mess-up her fur? Too cute about nibbling the nest part, too!


----------



## JadeIcing

This is one of those threads you just can't help but smile.


----------



## delusional

Hehe I know. 

Raspberry has a little bald patch on her bum now!

But this afternoon Cordie dug her nest up and spread it everywhere so I took it out and binned it. Sad, it was a cute little thing!

(Maybe I should've taken the fur out and glued it back to Raspberry's behind. )


----------



## kherrmann3

Haha! Rabbit-bum toupee!


----------



## BlueGiants

POOR Raspberry! :hug:


----------



## delusional

Geez she's at it again!

Just when Raspberry thinks it's all over... dun dun dunn... 
Actually she's using a lot more of her own fur this time. A little grey and orange nest instead of white.

How long does a false pregnancy last? I figured it'd be over after she messed her first nest up..


----------



## BlueGiants

She's confused. Her hormones are telling her to do something, and she is compelled to do it. My sympathy to Raspberry. I hope she "survives" Cordie false pregnancy!

Not much you can do except wait it out. I've seen it go on as long as two weeks...


----------



## delusional

Ohmygod not a false pregnancy! Wth?!

I just went in to feed the girls and Raspberry and Cordie were brawling, so I pulled Raspberry out and checked her for injuries, and went to check Cordie and her nest was moving! I looked and there's pinkies in there!

But Raspberry is DEFINITELY a girl!

I don't get it!

And now I'm panicking..... really.

We've put a split in the cage and put Raspberry in one side and Cordie in the other with her nest.

NOW what do I do? Gosh I can hardly type my hands are shaking so much.

Help! :nerves1


----------



## BlueGiants

Well! That is a surprise! Raspberry is a girl? Are you sure? I'm thinking not!

OK, pick up the babies and the nesting material. Get a shoe box (or appropriately sized box). Put in some hay as bedding and make a hole in the hay.Lay in the fur she pulled and put the babies int he nest you made. Lay some fur on top of the babies and put the nestbox back in the same corner they were born in.


----------



## BlueGiants

Don't panic... it'll be fine. You did the right thing seperating Raspberry. 

A nest box will keep the babies together for warmth and make it easier for them to nurse.

I'm moving this thread to the rabbitry section, so more breeders can help out.


----------



## delusional

Okay I put the nest in a shoebox and tucked them in again. I think there's six from what I can tell.

Do I need to do anything else?

I have checked Raspberry every time she's humped Cordie - because I was paranoid since she was humping! But she definitely has girl bits and no extra boy bits or anything. I know boys can pull their bits in but she has the little slit and 'taco' shaped genitals not the 'burrito'.. I'll try and get pictures tomorrow maybe, I guess that part isn't top priority right now..


----------



## BlueGiants

OK, here's a suggestion... check Cordie... You may have the babies with the wrong bunny "mom". Raspberry might be the mother?


----------



## delusional

Would a boy bunny build the nest? Cordie has a big dewlap too...

I will check her anyway just to make sure.


----------



## Flashy

I know this probably isn't the case, but are you sure you have mum in there with them? As in, that Raspberry definitely isn't the mum? And that maybe Cordie might be the boy? Also, if one is a buck and there is definitely no chance that one had an outside encounter with someone, then you might be going through this in another 31 days again, but hopefully that's not the case, and lets not get ahead of ourselves.

Do you think the mum will feel safe with the other bunny so close, even if they are separated? Some mum's might not, but you know your buns better than us 

Oh, and congratulations  Having babies is so heartbreaking, but also so wonderful.


----------



## Flashy

Cathy beat me to it 

An overweight buck might have what appeared to be a dewlap.


----------



## delusional

Yes Cordie is a girl, and I can pull the fur off her dewlap and nipples so that means she's gotta be mum right? (Raspberry has no loose fur anywhere..)


----------



## BlueGiants

*delusional wrote: *


> Would a boy bunny build the nest? Cordie has a big dewlap too...
> 
> I will check her anyway just to make sure.



Cordie could have just thought "he" was helping out, pulling fur off Raspberry... Check closely... any little "bits" showing? Otherwise, who has Cordie been around? Any one get loose a month ago?


----------



## BlueGiants

Check Raspbery again. Move the "vulva" to one side and look for any testicles.


----------



## BlueGiants

Does Cordie's vulva look slightly swollen? Reddish?Any blood?


----------



## delusional

Yeah Cordie's does look more red than the usual pink. No blood there at the moment though.

I really can't see anything on Raspberry either.. there's not even the little pink skin bit where the testicles would be if "he'd" pulled them in..

The only unaltered males in the house are Harvey and Nigel (talk about extremes of the size scale). Harvey got loose a load of times recently, Nigel never escaped. But the "girls" have never escaped either.


----------



## BlueGiants

They can "do it" through the wire... where there is a will, there is a way... Harvey sounds like a good candidate!

OK, at least you have the right momma with the babies. She should feed them twice a day. Over the next few days, increase her pellets/feed rations. She will need it to produce enough milk to raise 6 babies!


----------



## delusional

*Flashy wrote: *


> Do you think the mum will feel safe with the other bunny so close, even if they are separated? Some mum's might not, but you know your buns better than us



I only split them because I know buns can get stressed if they're separated from their bondmates and I didn't want to stress her more. She doesn't seem to worried by Raspberry being there..

Do you think I should put Raspberry in a different cage altogether?


----------



## BlueGiants

"Raspberry and Cordie were brawling..."

This commentstands out. I think it indicates that Cordie doesn't want Raspberry's help. I'd leave them seperate for now... I'd rather deal with re-bonding issues later on than dead babies or injuries from fights now.


----------



## delusional

But if they can do it through the wire then it could be either because the girls play in the living room where Nigel lives at ground level. 

Actually the girls cage is elevated in the bedroom where Harvey lives (and escaped) and it would be really hard for him to reach them. Though I suppose not completely impossible.

Oh gosh Harvey's babies could have killed her couldn't they, if they're his?! :shock: (Harvey is a continental giant, Cordie is a 4lb lop..)


----------



## BlueGiants

I guess we'll see who the daddy is as they grow up. Nigel could be little "dandy" when you're not looking.


----------



## delusional

Oh I wouldn't put them back together, I just meant would they be better in completely separate cages or as they are with a split down the middle of their usual cage?


----------



## JadeIcing

I would split down the middle and see if they are ok like that.


----------



## BlueGiants

You know your bunnies best. If you can do that, try it first before you put them in seperate cages. :thumbup


----------



## delusional

Okay so I'll leave them as they are for now.

I've been reading loads of stuff while we've been chatting, but it's a bit conflicting.
Some places say to check on the babies and make suer they're all alive and okay and being fed, and others are saying she'll kill them if I touch them.. So.. do I check them or not?


----------



## BlueGiants

She will NOT kill them just because you touch them... A mothers instinct to take care of her babies is stronger than any smell you will leave on them.....Check on them at least once a day. Make sure they are all alive and squirming. Make sure the nest is being kept clean and dry. Make sure the babies are getting fed. Their little bellies should look like they swallowed a ping pong ball.


----------



## Flashy

It's a myth that she will kill them. It is far better to check because that way you can know if there are any problems if any arise. Some mum's are a bit tetchy, which is expected, so you can treat her and also a dab of vanillajust aboveher nose will stop her from realising they have been handled/checked and by the time it wears off they will smell like her again. You can also stroke her first and, if you are really worried, hold them in hay so that you don't actually touch them. Hopefully she will be ok though.

Sorry I caused confusion with my comment about them separate and where they should be, I was just thinking outloud


----------



## delusional

Okay. Should I check them now? I don't want to stress Cordie out any more, but if any of them were born dead I don't want to leave them in there do I?


----------



## Flashy

Were they all moving when you moved them into the nest box?


----------



## BlueGiants

Did you put them in a box? Did you check them then? If not, take them out and do it now. Give them all a good going over and put them back. You can also distract Cordie with a treat of parsley of something else special...


----------



## delusional

There I checked on them all. All six alive, warm and wiggling with round bellies. All ears and limbs present and working. 

I took the opportunity to snap a couple of pictures, I'm just going to upload them now. They're not very good because I was rushing and the light's not good, but anyway..


----------



## Flashy

That's great


----------



## BlueGiants

Excellent! Now all's you have to do is calm down and enjoy the babies! That's the best part! :agree


----------



## JadeIcing

What does this bring the bunny count to?


----------



## BlueGiants

:dunno


----------



## JadeIcing

16 or 17?


----------



## delusional

11 plus 6 wigglies = 17 buns in the house now.. yikes... don't think they'll be staying unfortunately. Well... not all of them. Haven't really gotten to that conversation yet - that is hoping they all survive...

Anyway - pictures!

[align=center]















[/align]


----------



## Flashy

Babies :biggrin2:

17 isn't that much more than 11 when you get down to the nitty gritty (I can say that semi confidently having got 17 at the mo and having had a litter of 7 last year so had the quick influx too), the problem comes when they are too young to be neutered/spayed and too old to be with a sibling (as in they fight), but then once they can be bonded back it's all fine :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

*delusional wrote: *


>


[align=center]
*EEEEEEEKKKKK BABY BUNNY BUTT!
*[/align]


----------



## delusional

Oh and now that I'm a little calmer, I just want to thank you guys for helping me get through the past few hours. :hug:


----------



## BlueGiants

Way CUTE!inkbouce: They look great! Little bunny ears and little bunny butt!

Best wishes to the new mommy!( Hope you can figure out who the daddy is! Quite a range of colors too!)


----------



## jcl_24

"was in the process of ripping more fur out of Raspberry's bum to line it!"

Goodness knows what poor Raspberry thought about that, but at least the fur pulled was put to good use 

Lovely to hear all 6 babies and Mum are ok.

Jo xx


----------



## kherrmann3

Geez, I don't check this thread for a day or two and BAM! Six little wrinkle babies! They are too cute! As panicked as you are/were, you have to sit back and smile at your little wigglies!


----------



## 12354somebunny

I just saw this thread! I guess Congratulations are in order :biggrin2: the wrinkly babies are sooooo adorable!! Their little 'tocks look especially wrinkly hee hee I wonder who the Daddy is!


----------



## delusional

Morning check - all are still warm and wiggling. Their bellies aren't really fat but they're rounded not sunken and skinny. A couple of them have some poop stuck to their bums. Is that a normal thing or is something wrong?

Pictures! Get this... disapproval at one day old!

[align=center]"I COMPLETELY disapprove of being born!"
[/align][align=center]





"As do I, I must agree!"





Snuggly bunch..









[/align]


----------



## polly

awwww they are lovely :biggrin2:

They can get some poop stuck to their bums mum will clean them as they feed. but I know if we are checking them and we see any poop we just gently take it off.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OMG LOOK at those cute baby bunny noses! 

What a surprise huh? 

Congrats..... I know it's not what you wanted or planned but they are still just little dolls :hearts:


----------



## BlueGiants

I kind of prefer them to look a little "rounder" if they have been fed. Is Cordie jumping in the nestbox at all? Have you seen her jump in and "check" them? Feed them? Lick and clean them? Keep an eye on her today and see if she is paying any attention to them.

How is Raspberry doing being seperated? How is Cordie handling it?


----------



## Elf Mommy

they are gorgeous!!! Congratulations! Even if it WAS a surprise!


----------



## delusional

I've seen Cordie jump in and move the covering fur off and 'check them'. I haven't seen her feed them, but I was under the impression that you wouldn't see that most of the time? I have read that she might not feed them anyway in the first 24 hours, and that's okay, is that right?

I will try and keep an eye on her anyway, though even if she's in there she tends to jump out quickly and give me a dirty look if I go in the room.

And I will check the babies again this afternoon to see if they look any fatter.

Raspberry.. I think is glad to have a break from the hormonal Cordie, actually! She's been enjoying her own space and the ability to DBF without getting her bum fur tugged out. They still have contact through the NIC grids anyway so I don't think they are missing each other too much at the moment anyway.

Cordie is doing okay. I don't know, she seems on edge a bit but I guess that's to be expected. She's spending a lot of time loafing on top of the cardboard box I put in - I cut the side off a cardboard box and put the nestbox in it, since she seemed very nervous having the nest 'in the open'. It seems to have calmed her down some.


----------



## Flashy

*delusional wrote: *


> She's been enjoying her own space and the ability to DBF without getting her bum fur tugged out.



Sometimes its such a hard life being a bun, lol, when one can't even enjoy a relax without being unnecessarily plucked 

Sounds like you are doing everything right, and hopefully Cordie will too. With Sandy's litter they were fed the first night but didn't look full until the second night. Maybe that's to do with the milk coming in and it having to be shared with a baby swarm, I don't know, but it sounds like right now she is doing ok. If they don't start to look full then you might have to help her, but hopefully it won't come to that


----------



## Jess_sully

The babies are beautiful.
I'll be hoping they have round ping-pong bellies by tonight :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

*OMG!!!!! *

I read this thread at the beginning the other day while I was away, and now that I've returned home it's the first thing I saw.... and you have BABIES!!!! :shock::shock: Wow!!

I'm glad that they all seem to be doing well- they are SO adorable. Congratulations!

Oh, and a thought- imagine if Harvey is the daddy and you have 6 giant conti-lop mixes?!!?!! :shock::shock:


----------



## delusional

Well I just checked them again and it looks like they still haven't been fed.. :?

Do I leave it and see if she feeds them overnight or would it be a good idea to try and get them fed this evening?


----------



## gentle giants

*delusional wrote: *


> Well I just checked them again and it looks like they still haven't been fed.. :?
> 
> Do I leave it and see if she feeds them overnight or would it be a good idea to try and get them fed this evening?


No no no... Do not try to feed them yourself unless you know for a fact that they are not being fed by Cordie. It is very difficult to bottle feed a baby rabbit without them aspirating the milk, which is fatal. Plus there isn't any formula that you can go out and buy that will be anywhere near as good for them as momma's milk. She may have fed them but they just haven't gottena whole lot yet, probably her milk is not all the way in yet. The large majority of the time even a new mom will do fine, it's just us paranoid humans that think they can't handle it, LOL.


----------



## delusional

Okay, I'll check them again in the morning then...

I wasn't actually thinking bottle feed, I was more thinking the flip Cordie and putting the babies on her belly to feed thing. Which I've read is the next step to try if she's not feeding them. Or is that wrong too?

I can't help worrying about them. :?


----------



## Flashy

The next step would be to stand her over the box, and relax her by feeding her treats, and give her a fuss so that she stands there and her milk comes out so the babies feed. I did this Sandy and she flipped out, and clearly knew better than me because she was a fine mum. I'm not sure what breeders would say, but I would probably be tempted to see what they looked like just before I went to bed, or tomorrow morning (Sandy used to feed at 9pm precisely, not sure what rabbits generally do though).


----------



## gentle giants

*Flashy wrote: *


> The next step would be to stand her over the box, and relax her by feeding her treats, and give her a fuss so that she stands there and her milk comes out so the babies feed. I did this Sandy and she flipped out, and clearly knew better than me because she was a fine mum. I'm not sure what breeders would say, but I would probably be tempted to see what they looked like just before I went to bed, or tomorrow morning (Sandy used to feed at 9pm precisely, not sure what rabbits generally do though).


:yeahthaturing the night is when she would belikely todo it, especially if she wants privacy for it. Check on them in the morning.


----------



## BSAR

they are very cute! Congrats on the surprise litter! I wonder who the daddy could be?


----------



## delusional

I couldn't resist, I just checked on them again, and they're all super fat with little white bellies full of milk.  One of them looks like he's gonna pop he put so much away!


----------



## Elf Mommy

what a relief 

I'm glad they're doing well! Can't wait to see what they look like as they grow!

Minda


----------



## polly

That is fab news I am so happy for you :biggrin2:its always a stress waiting for them to get those nice round tummies!


----------



## BlueGiants

Great news! I'm very happy for you (and them!). Guess it just took a few hours for her milk to drop. Such little cuties! Good for you!


----------



## Dublinperky

AWWW! The babies are so cute! I am so glad to hear that they are being fed! Hope they stay healthy!

Aly!


----------



## delusional

Thanks all - I'm really relieved too. I'm terrible with things like this, I've grown attached to them all already and I know that's not a great idea.. :?

How long will it be before we know what colours they will be?


----------



## kherrmann3

Do we get daily picture updates?  Little pudgy baby bunnies are too cute ^_^


----------



## BlueGiants

You'll have a good idea of color in a few days.The fur comes in pretty quick. (And then we get more pictures... right?)


----------



## JadeIcing

Hmm people might get the idea we want pictures.


----------



## kherrmann3

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Hmm people might get the idea we want pictures.


Who would have guessed that?  :camera
:embarrassed:


----------



## BlueGiants

You might surmise that rabbit peopletend to bevisually oriented... onder:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Yes, they are! :biggrin2:*

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> You might surmise that rabbit peopletend to bevisually oriented... onder:


----------



## Flashy

That great about the bellies 

As for colours, like the others said it will show very soon, but you can have a vague idea looking at the skin patterns.

At the risk of being boring, please don't get too attached, just in case, but I know that's easier said than done!

And yes, we need more pictures


----------



## kherrmann3

Can you mail me one?  I'd love to get a Fed-Ex package with your wigglie's cuteness inside


----------



## mouse_chalk

Yay! I'm so happy they fed!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


We need pictures.... definately!! :nod

(not too much pressure or anything lol... )


----------



## delusional

Oh they're skinny again today... Are they supposed to stay fat between feedings, or is it okay that they go thin again as long as they do get fed?

(And don't worry I have more pictures, they're just uploading. )


----------



## Flashy

They do get skinnier as they use and absorb the milk, so its natural they would look not as full as when they have just been fed, especially if they are due a feed soon. It might be her milk still hadnt come completely in and so they didn't get enough. I would think they would be ok until she feeds them tonight, but a breeder might have a better answer on that.


----------



## delusional

Here's the wrigglies today:

[align=center]

























[/align]


----------



## BlueGiants

They look EXCELLENT! Yeah, you'll see them "fatten up" and "skinny down". No worries! She is being an excellent mother. And they are SO cute!



ETA: Looks like you got some blues and some blacks in there!


----------



## Flashy

Yay! more pictures of the wrinklies :biggrin2:!

They are sooooooooo cute


----------



## Michaela

What a shocker! :shock:

But congratulations, they are very adorable! :hearts It's great they are doing well, I hope they continue to!


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Such tiny whiskers! ^_^ I've had my fix for today


----------



## Happi Bun

How did I miss this thread? :shock: I've never seen baby bunnies so young! You took some awesome pictures too. I guess one of your males was desperate to pass on his genes, lol. I'm so happy they are doing well.


----------



## BlueGiants

Someone had a "midnight rendezvous" when no one was looking! LOL! And through the cage too! (Can you say desperate?)


----------



## kherrmann3

If it was Harvey, maybe he panicked because he heard that might get neutered soon  He just had to expedite the gene-passing-on thing


----------



## NorthernAutumn

:laugh:, Kelly! In the Darwinian sense of things, he is now "fit"; he's reproduced successfully, adding his genes to the rabbit populations.

Thanks to those rambunctious genes, I bet the rate of bunny pregnancy is going to skyrocket it in Delusional's part of the world.:biggrin2: Where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## delusional

Oh dear, that is the last thing we need! Six more buns with the determination to pass on their genes, making six more babies each, making.... way too many bunnies! 

I'd say poor Harvey, losing his man bits tomorrow, but I think it should be more like poor vets! They don't know what they're letting themselves in for.


----------



## Elf Mommy

OK, I need a frame of reference.  Put one next to a soda can or something. 

Minda


----------



## LuvaBun

OMG, just waayyy too cute. Congrats on the suprise. Sounds like Cordie's doing a great job, as are you 

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk

I can't BELIEVE how cute they are!! And so tiny!! The one sleeping on top of the 'pile'.... looks like he/she's going to be a cheeky one to me! 

I can't wait til they get their fur, and we can see them grow up!

I don't know how you are coping with that level of cuteness.... 


Oh, and good luck to Harvey with his neuter tomorrow!


----------



## wabbitmom12

ADORABLE!!

We had a surprise litter a year ago....first it's scary, then it's fun! Congratulations to all of you (including the "mystery dad", hee hee).


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Oh, wow. I can't tell you what a crappy day it's been since about 3 (other than Tony's eye getting a bit better)...... but it's been bad...... and then I saw this little guy. I smiled, and I have big old tears in my eyes at the thought of that perfect little baby sleeping so snuggly.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I smiled, and I have big old tears in my eyes at the thought of that perfect little baby sleeping so snuggly.



It just melts your heart, doesn't it?

Bo B, I hope tomorrow is better for you. I can relate - we've had a LOT of really hard days recently (Our 16 year old is bi-polar, amongst 100 other bad things going wrong in our life right now), but we've just got to keep on keepin' on! Snuggling a bunny helps a lot, though, doesn't it? So I guess us bunny people have an advantage over the bun-less.


----------



## delusional

Aww.. sorry you're having a bad time. I'm so glad that the babies could make you smile anyway, some good has come from the little wrigglies already. 

Here's some more reasons to smile!
[align=center]




















[/align][align=left]And for Elf Mommy - sadly we don't drink pop from cans in this house so I don't happen to have any around, but here's some pictures next to my 6" bunny ruler! 

[/align][align=center]




















And this one's just cute!






[/align][align=left]And for Ali, because we know she likes bunny butts! 

[/align][align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]




[/align] 
And for me because LOOKIT THOSE CLIMBING FEEEEEETS!

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Flashy

Ha ha, I just realised I've been sat here grinning like an idiot at those pictures. I LOVE the second on with the baby face  I miss having babies. You are soooooooooooooo lucky  I love how they all sleep as a puddle of bunnies in the nest. Beautiful beautiful beautiful


----------



## Luv-bunniz

BlueGiants wrote:


> Someone had a "midnight rendezvous" when no one was looking!Â  LOL!Â  And through the cage too! (Can you say desperate?)



:laugh::laugh: too funny!! :laugh:

Love the little rabbit feet :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing

So many baby butts! Awesome.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

> Aww.. sorry you're having a bad time. I'm so glad that the babies could make you smile anyway, some good has come from the little wrigglies already.
> 
> Here's some more reasons to smile!




Oh, it's all good. Just one of those times when it all hits at one time! but those baby pics sure did make me feel better!

These new pics are just AWESOME! I like the second one also, Flashy! and the pile O bunnies is great too!


----------



## Elf Mommy

OK, so if the babies are about 3 1/2 to 4 inches at 2 days old....what does that mean? Or is that just a normal size for most baby bunnies?


----------



## Flashy

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> OK, so if the babies are about 3 1/2 to 4 inches at 2 days old....what does that mean? Or is that just a normal size for most baby bunnies?


That was about the size of mine, but at that age mine were small netherland dwarfs (smaller than the average nethie baby because there was so many in the litter), so I'm not sure current size is a guide for how big they might be. Mine are now all 1.2-1.4kg in size as fully grown adults.


----------



## kherrmann3

>


Aww, the little one to the left has this look of, "No more pictures!".  Sadly for them, people on RO will always want more pictures. They are too cute! You have six little cures for depression wiggling around your house. Lucky


----------



## minirexmama

omg-seriously! This is the best thread ever-how cute are they?!


----------



## Meeku

I think this is now my favorite thread here. :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca

I want them  I hope Fluffy is preggers...


----------



## mouse_chalk

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww, the little one to the left has this look of, "No more pictures!".  Sadly for them, people on RO will always want more pictures. They are too cute! You have six little cures for depression wiggling around your house. Lucky
Click to expand...

It's like he's pushing an imaginary door open!! SOOOOO CUTE!!!

These new pictures are just amazing! You take such good pictures too... 

The climbing bunny pic is by far my favourite! My friend called me when I was looking at them and she got me squeaking down the phone at her lol! 

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## delusional

Hehe! I always get odd looks from people when I'm sitting at the computer grinning or squeaking. Even when I show them pictures of the bunnies making me grin or squeak! Non bunny-people just don't get it.

In fact, I showed one of my friends the baby pics and she went "eww, it's not exactly cute is it?"

Anyway... these little things seem to think they're proper rabbits already! Aside from pushing imaginary doors open..  They kick me when I take them out of the nest, and when I put them on the fleece for photos they always try and use those teeeeeny little claws to dig through it.


----------



## LuvaBun

*delusional wrote: *


> In fact, I showed one of my friends the baby pics and she went "eww, it's not exactly cute is it?"


And what planet is this friend from????

They are *seriously* cute, from their wrinkly bunny butts to their li'l baby noses . Any pics of mom?

Jan


----------



## BlueGiants

*delusional wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]




I think the little one on the left is saying "No more photo's please... My adoring fans will have to wait. I need to get my beauty rest."

A star in the making!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Oh my Oh my!!!

I just saw this i read it b4 but i saw it on today on RO and i HAD to see it!!! 

I LOOVE the babbies, can u courier me one?

I'll be expecting one outside my door step.



XX


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*delusional wrote: *


> In fact, I showed one of my friends the baby pics and she went "eww, it's not exactly cute is it?"



IS SHE STUPID?!?!?! OMG they are adorable! 

:shock:


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *delusional wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, I showed one of my friends the baby pics and she went "eww, it's not exactly cute is it?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS SHE STUPID?!?!?! OMG they are adorable!
> 
> :shock:
Click to expand...

:laughsmiley:


----------



## Sabine

They are most adorable, but you all know that Only posting to get updated on the thread.I'd hate to miss all the cute pictures. My favourite thread by far!!!!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy

*delusional wrote: *


> In fact, I showed one of my friends the baby pics and she went "eww, it's not exactly cute is it?"



I had an accidental litter in college. My cousin was visiting from a college in Colorado and made a comment that they looked like little pigs! I was so offended that she and I were on the outs for YEARS!!!

As a side note...she was my favorite cousin before that point, and she LOVED pigs, so it wasn't even a mean comment.

heh


----------



## Sabine

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *delusional wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, I showed one of my friends the baby pics and she went "eww, it's not exactly cute is it?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an accidental litter in college. My cousin was visiting from a college in Colorado and made a comment that they looked like little pigs! I was so offended that she and I were on the outs for YEARS!!!
> 
> As a side note...she was my favorite cousin before that point, and she LOVED pigs, so it wasn't even a mean comment.
> 
> heh
Click to expand...

I can see what they mean though. If you showed them to the uninitiated they could be any babies. They don;t look all that rabbity. Just an embodiment of cuteness!


----------



## delusional

They really could be anything, if you didn't know, couldn't they?

I mean... baby gerbil..
[align=center]






[align=left]Baby rabbit...
[align=center]





[align=left]Anyway new photos from today are uploading! 
[/align][/align][/align][/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

:shock:


----------



## delusional

Soo.. I got all the little ones out and piled up on the fleece for picture taking, and they decided it was a good time to all pee at the same time! So they peed on the fleece, and on each other, and on me.... 

So I chaged the fleece around and took pictures, but you'll have to excuse the 'damp fuzz' patches. 

[align=center]




















This guy has more pink on his underneath side, going up its face - is it going to get lighter fur there? Like have a white belly and chin etc like an agouti?




[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny

There's an old thread around here someplace when someone found a little critter inside their grill! it looked to be a squirrel but we were all guessing.. maybe a rat, etc.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ohhh he is cute. The last one standing! I want to name one.


----------



## mouse_chalk

:shock:

:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


:faint:


Seriously.... that is too much cuteness to handle!!! I love how they're all looking so fuzzy!!


I'm no expert or anything, but it looks to me like a litter of mini-Nigels!! I'll bet there is one very proud Nethie in your house right now!


----------



## Flashy

Yeh, the skin pattern can indicate fur colour. It might be that one is a black otter/fox or something of that nature. Others with a similar pattern might also be similar.

They are so very gorgeous


----------



## irishbunny

Aw wow cuties, any idea who daddy is?


----------



## polly

Most of your babies look to have lighter fur inside their ears and tummies look pink I also noticed that a couple have pink patches on their back feet all indications of otters or foxes depending on the colours of the parents  my fave colour is blue I have a little blue fox at the moment and he is stunning. but wow to have as many in a litter as that would be fab


----------



## delusional

Ooh, cool.. I loves the otters/foxes. 

So, for the people who are good at the bunny genetics thing, from the looks of them now... if Cordie is a harlequin, and Harvey is light steel grey, and Nigel is smoke pearl marten (which is what I'm told I think by Little Bay Poo who said that's what she thinks Billy is?) then who is most likely to be the daddy?

I'm guessing Nigel if they're showing the same patterns as him?

Ali, go ahead and suggest some names if you like.  Though they'll have to be fairly unisex since we don't know what gender they are yet..


----------



## bunnybunbunb

Megga cute babies  Dilutes are just so cute(the bluish ones)!

I am not much on Flemish(or is in the breed that starts with a C?) but I do not think dilute is very comman? However dilute in Netherlands are very comman. I would say Nigal is daddy. Looks like you have chestnut agouti, blue(looks like one or two do not have strong white/pink under bellies) andopal agouti which might possibly be squirrels(give or take chin gene). Yay! All very lovely colors


----------



## polly

well my guess is the ears are coming from the mum if Nigel is the dad cause at that age nethie ears are very tiny. I went to look at your blog and I have to laugh thats quite a size differnece a giant or a nethie 

I usually know what i can expect by who i have put together but it depends and lops and nethies are pretty notorious for people putting random colours together!! I would wait till they get a bit older to really tell as the colour on the babies is pretty uniform just now in which case I would be tempted to say Nigel.


----------



## delusional

Time for our daily dose of cute!

[align=center]




















And some bellies! You can see the white fur coming in on the bellies now.









[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

I see peach fuzz. I want to name one!


----------



## kherrmann3

Eee! Little bunneh-bellies! 

Now I'm convinced, you ARE trying to kill us with cuteness! 

They're getting so big/so fast!


----------



## Luv-bunniz

delusional wrote:


> And some bellies! You can see the white fur coming in on the bellies now.



I want to call the middle one "Ollie"


----------



## delusional

Lol. Sadly I already have an Ollie, so there won't be another one.


----------



## Little Bay Poo

I've been checking this thread every day (usually multiple times a day ) but I keep getting distracted or have some kind of obligation every time I want to post something! Loving the pictures, makes me want to learn how to use my camera better. 

I know nothing about rabbit genetics, but Nigel is a smoke pearl marten and some of these wee ones look like they are going to be silver martens (foxes in the UK). I'm guessing that Nigel being a marten carries the gene for silver marten? So he would be my pick for the daddy...Go Nigel!


----------



## kherrmann3

How do you pronounce your "Ollie"?

Is it "oh-lee"

or "ahh-lee"

Just change the pronunciation! 

Or you could name one Jiggens!  It's just a cute word. According to www.urbandictionary.com (Cool site, by the way), jiggens is a "replacement" word for a curse word. It sounds cute, and I doubt people often use it in a sentence.

Example: "How the jiggens are the babies doing today?"


----------



## Elf Mommy

We saved some wild rabbits when I was in 6th grade. Mine was named Quentin 

It's a good bunny name 

(Mommy Rabbit had them in our garden, my dad put up the fence, Mommy Rabbit couldn't get in to feed them...their eyes were open, though, so we released them in the field across the street.)


----------



## gentle giants

Can one of them be Basil? I wish someone close by me had widdle beebe bunners right now, so I could go get a soft fuzzy snuggle fix--without having to raise them myself! LOL


----------



## delusional

Hehe, all cute names! I'll tell you what, when they're a bit older (and I can actually tell all the bluey coloured ones apart!) I'll start a new thread for name suggestions. 

More baby pictures! I love how fuzzy they've gotten. And they're starting to move around so much more! They used to stay put and let me take pictures and now it's a constant competition to get to the bottom of the pile. 

[align=center]











Liddle mouth! :hearts:














[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

*I want the dark one on top!*

*delusional wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]


----------



## delusional

Sorry, that one's mine. (I just haven't told Lee that yet... :rollseyes)


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## kherrmann3

Eep! Baby bunny ying-yang! :bunnyheart


>


----------



## mouse_chalk

*siiiiiigh*

Those pics are just SOOO cute!! I love the one with the liddle mouth... it's to die for! 

Hehe, imagine in a few weeks when they all have their eyes open and are running about.... gonna be fun in your house! :shock::shock: I'd love to see it!!


----------



## kherrmann3

*mouse_chalk wrote:*


> I'd love to see it!!


:yeahthat: *hint hint* lol

Thank you, for the daily picture updates. I look forward to them :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

These babies are just so cute! For some reason they remind me of Bo. Their little mouths and stuff..... it looks like the shape of his. 

That baby on his back.....that's so cute! :hearts:


----------



## JadeIcing

Can you post a picture of the mom, and one each of the possible daddies?


----------



## tonyshuman

I think they're probably Nigel's. And TOO DARN CUTE FOR WORDS!!!!


----------



## delusional

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Can you post a picture of the mom, and one each of the possible daddies?



Sure.

[align=center]This is Cordie (mummy)
[/align][align=center]





This is Nigel... (potential daddy #1)





And this is Harvey... (potential daddy #2)




[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok people now start making some guesses. I would go Nigel!


----------



## gentle giants

Well, I am not going to make a daddy guess yet, however, seeing as how Delusional is now overwhelmed/overworked in the bunny department, through no fault of your own, of course! I will be so kind as to take Harvey off your hands to make room for the growing babies. It has nothing to do with my love for his ears--this is purely to help out, you understand. :biggrin2:


----------



## delusional

Haha! Unfortunately the shipping costs for a bunny as big and heavy as him would be far too high. Plus he doesn't like heights... tried to leap off the vet table but was quite happy being examined on the floor. So I don't think he'd like flying. Too bad for you.


----------



## pinksalamander

I'm rooting for Nigel! Maybe you should let them go on Jeremy Kyle and get a paternity test. 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## delusional

LOL!

I would but if my buns are anywhere near as annoyed by his face, and his voice, as I am, then they'd probably kick him in the neck before the results could be read.

Besides my bunners aren't chavs, and isn't that a requirement to be on that show?


----------



## NZminilops

We get that show here! it's my guilty pleasure, I watch it every afternoon :embarrassed:.


The babies are SO SO SO CUUUTE! Nigel is a stunner, I might get my UK relatives to bunny nap him :whistling...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

look at those beautiful bunnies!!! She's gorgeous and both Harvey and Nigel are just stunning! I hope it's Nigel..... so the bunnies are little..... for your sake LOL! 

Harvey is a British Giant?


----------



## delusional

Lol yeah little bunnies would be nice. 

Harvey is a conti.


----------



## PepnFluff

They are soo adorable maybe your should send a few NZ way 1 for me 1 for Myloveables and 1 for michelle

Lol can you get rabbit paternity test's? Jeremey Kyles on soon!! lets she what todays latest dilemma is?!


----------



## whaleyk98

Just poping my 2 cents in and saying that I think Nigel's the culprit,lol. Babies look like him. Hes a doll!:nod


----------



## mouse_chalk

*delusional wrote: *


> LOL!
> 
> Besides my bunners aren't chavs, and isn't that a requirement to be on that show?


HAHA!! Yeah, it definately seems to be lol! I still watch it though.... 

My money is on Nigel.... Question is though, is he going to 'step up to the plate' and provide for the lil babies?! True or false? TRUE OR FALSE!


----------



## pinksalamander

Yeah, I believe having chav heritage is a requirement. Along with being really fat, or really skinny, having virtually no teeth or smoking Â£50 worth of weed a day. Do Harvey or Nigel meet any of those? 

And I love Jeremy Kyle. So much better than silly old bag Trisha, or Jerry Springer. I can't stand Jerry Springer, its so unbelievably fake I don't know how anyone could think it was real. And they always get naked. And that's just soemthing you don't need to see at midday on ITV2...

Now lets get back to BABIES!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## NZminilops

Woohoo Jeremy is on right now here! It's all about cults. It's such a funny show .

I just can't believe how cute Nigel is, I think I'm just drawn to nethies though :inlove:.


----------



## LuvaBun

I'm going to go for Nigel as well . Both are beautiful boys, and Cordie is gorgeous. They are going to be some verrrry handsome/pretty bunners.


----------



## BlueGiants

I still think it's Nigel... (..come on! Make him fess up!):biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> ... get a paternity test.


I love it! It's rabbit baby-daddy drama!

I am still rootin' for Nigel. He has that naughty look on his face lol


----------



## gentle giants

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Yeah, I believe having chav heritage is a requirement. Along with being really fat, or really skinny, having virtually no teeth or smoking Â£50 worth of weed a day.
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


Ok, I might be sorry I asked, but I'm going to do it anyway, LOL. What is a chav?


----------



## kherrmann3

*gentle giants wrote:*


> Ok, I might be sorry I asked, but I'm going to do it anyway, LOL. What is a chav?


I had the same question, but afraid to ask  I didn't want everyone to think I was ignorant lol :biggrin2: Now I know, there's more people who don't know! I don't feel "special" anymore! lol


----------



## LuvaBun

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav

:biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## gentle giants

Ah, ok. We call 'em something different here, LOL. Not sure if I should say it on here though.


----------



## kherrmann3

In some of the pictures on www.urbandictionary.com , the "kids" look like what we call "tools" here. Heh... The names can get progressively worse from there lol


----------



## tonyshuman

so it's like Ali G?


----------



## Bo B Bunny

:waiting:Waiting on today's photos!!


----------



## delusional

Lol! Alright alright. 

I'm back at work now so I can only do photos in the evenings - you'll just have to wait a few extra hours a day for your piccies!

But without further ado, here are today's snaps! They're starting to look like proper bunnies! :biggrin2:

[align=center]
















After that, I think this little bunny got drunk on foot stink? 
"I luff you man!"





"Dudes, I really fuzzin' luff you all!"





"I even luff youuuuu....!"





"C'moooonnnnn... jush one hug!"





"Oh it's all too much..."





BUMS!





Someone won the "bottom-of-the-pile war"...





WARNING!
Cuteness warning! Do not proceed if you are susceptible to death by cuteness!

Okay... I warned you.....

Really...

Warned you...

Are you ready...?

Here goes!






....

Did you miss it?

Here it is again... a little clearer...






MINI-TEEF!

[align=left]And now I'm afraid I have to ask something of oh you wise people, on a more serious note...

I have a little one who is looking a little bit runty. Not too bad, still getting fed and isn't really really skinny or anything... what's worrying me is that he has some little bits of.. I dunno how to describe it.. crusty skin? One on either side of his head and some on one of his back feet...

Here..
[align=center]





He has one like that on either cheek. Like a bald patch with some dry, flakey skin in the midle.






And you can't see too great on this pic but it goes right down under the fur too.

[align=left]So what could it be? Is it something serious?
[/align][/align][/align][/align]


----------



## Flashy

They are gorgeous 

Could it be dried milk?


----------



## NZminilops

BLUE AND BLACK OTTERS! YES! Two of my favourite colours!


OMG todays pictures are to die for :shock:!

I'll let a breeder comment but I'll just say that the crusty skin thing seems somewhat normal on some baby rabbits, in the two litters I have had a few babies always seemed to have it as the fur was growing in thick. And I have seen other people get it as well. The first time I had it, it was on a runt baby too, go figure?

The teefs picture is SO CUTE! I'm gonna pass out from cuteness :faint:


----------



## delusional

I'm pretty sure it's skin, and the fur is missing from each of his cheeks where it is..


----------



## irishbunny

I defo think Nigel is the daddy!


----------



## NZminilops

I asked about flaking kits once on here and pamnock said:

"This flaking in kits is not uncommon.Unless the kit appears to be suffering from other health issues, Iwould not be overly concerned.

Pam"


----------



## delusional

Good that makes me feel better.


----------



## kherrmann3

EEE! Baby bunneh teeth! So cute! Until they grow up and bite you with them, that is!

anic:


----------



## mouse_chalk

Well.... there are just no words! They are just UNBELIEVABLY cute!!!


The drunken one.... the little huggy bunny..... I want him!!!!! :shock:

These pictures cheered me up so much....


----------



## delusional

Hehe. He's such a love. The others all kick and fidget and try to escape when I pick them out of the nest but this guy wriggles up to my chest and snuggles down! I really hope that's an indication of his personality to come.

That's also the one that Ali said she wanted before. And I already told her - THAT one is MINE. 

These little things really are cures for depression, eh? That's two people they've made feel better now.  I've just been reading about poor Snowy and everyone else. I'm sure you'll manage to get them all back together. :hug2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I think I'm dead from baby teeny teefs! :faint:

I NEED that baby who luffs the other baby. He's too cute for words!


----------



## mouse_chalk

I just had to go and look again. More smiles on my face! :biggrin2: 


Sooo.... since I am far from an expert on breeding etc, what normally results from a cross with a Nethie and a lop?!! (Assuming Nigel is the father that is...) Apart from unbelievably cute babies that is! Do you get helicoptery buns, Nethie-types that are larger than normal, or what??


----------



## BlueGiants

Probably a little bit of everything! Some down ears, some up ears, some larger, some smaller... all CUTE to the max!


----------



## pinksalamander

BABY TEETH omg so cute!

Chavs are difficult to explain:

What's a Chav? The phrase Chavs is becoming more and more popular and the exact boundaries for the definition is still very wide, but the most common description is:

'chav' (slang) - a young person, often without a high level of education, who follows a particular fashion; Chavs usually wear designer labels including the chav favourite 'Burberry', and if theyâre girls, very short skirts, large hoop earrings and stilettos.

They are kinda like the idiotic people who don't work, live off benefits, and hang around on street corners. They tend to wear big baggy tracksuits and the girls will wear really trashy clothes with big old hoopy earrings.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## kherrmann3

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Chavs are difficult to explain:
> 
> ... They are kinda like the idiotic people who don't work, live off benefits, and hang around on street corners. They tend to wear big baggy tracksuits and the girls will wear really trashy clothes with big old hoopy earrings.


If you ignore the "live off benefits" part, they sound like most of the girls Will went to school with in Michigan (near Detroit!) *giggle* No offense, Michiganders, these girls were icky (that class, in particular).

Will loves your baby bunny pictures, too, Delusional! (I still don't know your name lol). He actually asks about the thread (and if there's more pictures)! That's A LOT coming from Will! He normally looks at rabbit pictures (when I say it's super-cute) and he says, "Ohh, it's a bunny". It normally comes with an eyeroll, too lol. Take it for what it's worth! lol Your bunnies must be super-cute to EVERYONE!


----------



## NZminilops

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Sooo.... since I am far from an expert on breeding etc, what normally results from a cross with a Nethie and a lop?!! (Assuming Nigel is the father that is...) Apart from unbelievably cute babies that is! Do you get helicoptery buns, Nethie-types that are larger than normal, or what??


Sophie was a nethie lop cross, all her siblings had up ears and none helicoptered or lopped. 








The lady who bred her and Sakura does a lot of lop crossing with her nethies, they always seem to have up ears, I think because of the tight, close ear base lof the nethies.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I just need to see my little baby again.... I'm in love with this one! :hearts:


----------



## delusional

Some of them seem to have slightly bigger ears than others at the moment. But I don't know if they'll be significantly different when they get bigger. We'll just have to see! (But I think helicopter ears are ADORABLE so I can only cross my fingers.. )

[align=center]Heeere's huggy bun. 
Lookit those little otter-y eyebrows...

























"Your chub..... itz comfeee"





And I just thought that a bunny in a bunny would be cute. Expect to see more of the pink bunny in days to come. 









[/align]


----------



## tonyshuman

In a bit I'll post a pic of what I think they'll look like when they grow up--my bf's Benjamin and Frida!


----------



## BlueGiants

AWWwwwww...... cuteness overload! :inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

MY BABY!!!!!! He's so cute. Is that the one you're keeping? 

Do I see a little eye opening on that blue?


----------



## polly

awwwwwwwww I love that last picture do they all have tort on them? I thought one looked like it was getting white ticking on its back maybe you have otters and foxes


----------



## delusional

*MY *baby!  Yes, that's one that I'm definitely keeping. I don't know as far as the others go as yet.

I've only noticed the orangey colour on a couple of them. But that's not to say it isn't there on the others. To be honest all the bluey ones just look alike! I can only tell the little flakey guy apart from the rest.. because of his bald cheeks! I will have a proper look at all the colours and stuff tomorrow. 

Oh and that's just a shadow, no eyes opening yet. I can't wait until they do though! 

How old will they be when their eyes do start to open?


----------



## polly

eyes usually open 10 to 12 days


----------



## slavetoabunny

I just love those sweet little toes. :inlove:


----------



## Happi Bun

:thud:These pictures are too cute!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

He's (or she)just so cute! I love that little baby!


----------



## kherrmann3

That one seems to be the most popular! I see why... So cute!

How is Mama doing?


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*PIGGY BACK RIDE, you're doing it backwards!*


----------



## delusional

Looks like they all have a bit of orangey colour on them. Although the blues seem to have less than the blacks - is that because their colour all over is diluted? (That's what blue is right? Diluted black?) But does that mean they're all otters?

kherrmann3 - Cordie is doing really well! She seems so much more settled about the whole situation now.

Now I have a couple of questions around cages - first of all, for until I get Nigel neutered/the girls spayed (and to stop him biting other boy bunnies, who he hates) I want to get some small mesh to go over the ground floor layer of his NIC cage. What's small enough that no more accidents can happen? Will 1cm mesh be small enough? Or should I go for 0.5cm? Or is that not small enough either?

Aand.. I want to put a shelf in Cordie's cage. She keeps sitting on the cardboard box I put in to make the nest more 'private' but the top of it is caving in now because she chews it as well. 
So I want to put a shelf in for her to jump up on. My question is really about the safetly of the babies with a shelf. When they start to come out of the nest, when will they be able to jump up there themselves? 
I have the panels from Screwfix around the whole bottom of the cage, and the bottom of the split - they're the one's with the really small diamond holes - so no escapes/heads getting stuck etc. But the top half is regular grids. 
If the babies are going to be able to jump up, and still be small enough to fit through or get their head through (and will be at some point, if Nigel is daddy and his size when we brought him home is anything to go by) the I'll need to cover the top half of the split and the grids to either side with small mesh, won't I?

And while I'm in question mode... 
I obviously want to rebond Raspberry and Cordie when this is all over. And I obviously want to keep at least a couple of the babies, don't know exactly how many. But if I keep a girly or two (if the litter's not all boys, of course..) what are the chances I could keep her/them with Cordie and bond them all together with Raspberry?

Pictures in a minute. I uploaded them hours ago and then got caught up reading another post while they were uploading and forgot all about them!


----------



## NZminilops

They truely are the cutest baby bunnies ever to be born.

I see the tan markings on all of them, I think? They all look like otters to me. I love the blues.


----------



## delusional

[align=center]Snuggly drunken huggy bun is baaaack...





In this one, it kinda looks like he's laying against a mirror! Ahh.. symmetrical baby bunnies... 





Everyone else lines up neatly for pictures. _Someone_ has to make themself comfortable...















Can't believe how big they've gotten! I'm sure they've doubled in size since yesterday..





And you've got to love this faaaaace!





[/align]


----------



## NZminilops

LOVE the new pics, aww! That black otter dude sure looks like he's got a lot of personality!

How many days old are they now? They look so plump and delightful, I has a strange urg to cram them all into my pocket and run away.

:run:


----------



## kherrmann3

Eee! That last picture is so cute! Baby bunneh whiskers! :rofl:


----------



## LuvaBun

I swear they get cuter by the day! I love how they all bundle together to sleep.

Jan


----------



## NorthernAutumn

The huggy little drunk kills me...
Just kills me dead...

CUTE OVERLOAD> OVERLOADING...OVERLOADING...> OVERDOSE!!!!!


----------



## PepnFluff

I think I'm addicted to theses wee bubbas I was in my science exam today and was thinking about them lol. They are just adorable!


----------



## delusional

We have an eye open!

[align=left]Just one kit, and just one eye, but it's open! :biggrin2:

And... can anyone guess who just _had_ to be the first one to *see *the world for how comfy it really is?

[align=center]Yep.. that's right...
[align=center]

























[align=left]I read somewhere that you should change the nest when the babies start opening their eyes, to stop them getting eye infections? Should I do that? Or is that another load of rubbish from the rubbish bin that is the internet? 
[/align][/align][/align][/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

[align=center]*:shock:CUTE CUTE CUTE!:shock:*[/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> [align=center]*:shock:CUTE CUTE CUTE!:shock:*[/align]


INNIT!!!

Drunk huggy bunny is sooooo drunk and huggy! He is gonna have one huggy hangover when his eyes finish opening lol!! I LOVE him!!!:shock:

Oh and the squashed little facey is just too much! I actualy bought a tear to Steve's eye showing him the pics and saying 'imagine a bunny that small! It fits in the palm of your hand! So small and cute and furry! Imagine how cute that would be!' lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'm going to D I E! they are so cute!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Oh my goodness! One little peeper, peeking out at the world...I love it! 

Delusional, you are so lucky. I just want to pluck one up an kiss its little nosie!!


----------



## wabbitmom12

I love how healthy and robust they look. Mama is taking really good care of her kits!


----------



## kherrmann3

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Oh my goodness! One little peeper, peeking out at the world...I love it! Delusional, you are so lucky. *I just want to pluck one up an kiss its little nosie!!*


At least you're an upstanding, good citizen about it. I think everyone else on here wants to pick one up, then pocket it, and run like we've never run before! 

 Well Delusional, I guess you're safe (from most of us),with you being in the UK and all *kicks dirt with toe* Shucks!


----------



## PepnFluff

Aww that it just precious!!! When Rosy had her babys we changed the nest when Fatty opened his eyes as we noticed stuff would get stuck to them.....Are you going to be keeping any of those lil babys???


----------



## SnowyShiloh

More pictures pleeeease! They are SO gorgeous... what a lovely accident. Much better than ending up with a destroyed car or stitches or something!


----------



## FallingStar

They are.....

ADORABLE!!



All of them are just so darn cute! These pictures are soo cutee! Eeeekk, I can't wait to see more pictures! 

I'm coming down there to come take em'! Hehe

:run:


----------



## kherrmann3

:shock:! No daily photo updates?

How dare you!? :grumpy:

Just kiddin'  We do get more pictures, though, right? 

:embarrassed:


----------



## delusional

Lol! I had to go do the weekly food shop after work yesterday, and it was Lee's birthday so I made him a nice meal when we got back. Then I DID take pictures but it was right before bed so they're not uploaded yet. 

So you will get two doses today!


----------



## delusional

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Drunk huggy bunny is sooooo drunk and huggy! He is gonna have one huggy hangover when his eyes finish opening lol!! I LOVE him!!!:shock:
> 
> Oh and the squashed little facey is just too much! I actualy bought a tear to Steve's eye showing him the pics and saying 'imagine a bunny that small! It fits in the palm of your hand! So small and cute and furry! Imagine how cute that would be!' lol



Hehe. Aww.. it's so cute when boys get mushy over baby animals. 

I actually can't believed how much they've GROWN since they were born! I mean, I could fit two or three in my hand then and now only one of them will sit in my palm comfortably. But yes VEEERRRYYYY cute! :biggrin2:


----------



## delusional

Right, time for last night's pictures! Loads of eyes open now! There's only a couple of kits who haven't opened their eyes up now. They're also starting to move around a lot more now. Drunken huggy bun went on a big adventure all around the inside of the softbox. I love how they 'walk' rather than hop when they're little, and then their back feet can't quite keep up so they have to attempt a little 'hop'. They're just so wobbly!

[align=center]
















[/align][align=center]














[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## Flashy

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw


----------



## kherrmann3

:biggrin2: eee!:biggrin2: My day is complete! 

Now that their eyes are open, the real fun begins


----------



## mouse_chalk

Eeeeeeeek!!!

That's my daily OVERDOSE of cute bunny babies..... can't wait for the next one!! :biggrin2:


----------



## lemon

Ahhh!!! Too cute too be ture!!! I think Nigel is the
fahther.


----------



## delusional

Heeeere's today's pics! 

[align=center]

















































[/align]


----------



## Flashy

*delusional wrote: *


> Heeeere's today's pics!
> 
> 
> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]


I just love the ones where they are all draped over each other. I used to love that when I had kits, so sweet.


----------



## JadeIcing

:biggrin2:OMG That is to much cuteness. That is why I wouldn't be able to breed. I would end up having to keep them all.


----------



## LuvaBun

Ohhhh, I just love this one. So precious!

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3

OK, I just have to say, that I look forward to these photos every day!  Tonight, we had a little dinner party (Will, my mum and my roommate's parents)... When they left, I almost knocked Will down to get to the laptop first. He doesn't need to play e-Poker. But I need my cuteness!

lol just thought I'd share 

I love their little eyes! They're peepin' at everything! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I cannot believe it!

They couldn't possibly have gotten cuter....... but they DID!

Look at _my_ baby!!!!!!!!! :hearts:

:inlove:


----------



## Elf Mommy

How about a photo of Cordie with her babies?


----------



## Sabine

You're so great for updating us regularily. It's such a treat to watch the little ones grow. I'm beginning to feel they're part of my bunny gang


----------



## irishbunny

They are gorgeus! Growing up so fast!


----------



## kherrmann3

Methinks it's been two days... :waiting:hehe... I'm going into withdrawal over here!


----------



## LuvaBun

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Methinks it's been two days... :waiting:hehe... I'm going into withdrawal over here!


Maybe now their eyes are open, they are giving her the run around 

Jan


----------



## delusional

Runaround is right! They're MENTAL now they can see! 

Actually I just had to go and take the sides off the nestbox because they're all climbing out and can't get back in! I went in to the room to find a pile of babies in the corner of the cage and Cordie sitting in the nestbox looking baffled!

So now they can come and go as they please, but they can at least get back in to snuggle in the hay.

Also, I do apologise for not taking photos on Sunday. I was really, really lazy. I have no real excuse.

Buuuut.. I took about 350 photos today to make up for it.  And I took a video of them all waddling around.

I will post pics now but I haven't got time to upload the video tonight, too tired! But I will post it tomorrow, I promise. 

[align=center]






























[/align]
[align=center]

























And I've fallen in love with this little blue! I think it must be a girl, because...
I picked her up and she lay back in my hand comfortably...





Readied her tiny baby tongue...





And then she cleaned her left foot...





And her right foot...





And her face...





Then her belly...





Then her seat (me) for good measure...





Aaannnndd... then she fell asleep.. 




[/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk

[align=center]*OMG!!!!!
*
I'm like, crying from the cuteness..... honestly, they are just SO unbelieeeeeeevably cute that I don't know what to say, except.....*

I WANT!!!!!!!
:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:
*[/align]


----------



## LuvaBun

Good grief :shock:!! Whatchya trying to do to us???? I mean, those pics of that little one cleaning _her_self, are just...just.. :faint:

Heaven help us when the videos are on :biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3

I don't know if I can handle the video! The photo of her licking your hand is just ADORABLE!

*head explodes*


----------



## NorthernAutumn

You're going to kill half the forum with your cute little guys!
That little girl is so trusting already... You've got the magic touch!


----------



## Jess_sully

OH MY GOSH!!
They are SO adorable, and the pictures of the little girl's cleaning ritual and nap almost killed me! 
So cute.
Cutest baby pictures I've seen. Ever.


----------



## wabbitmom12

THEY'RE JUST SO PERFECT!! 

At the risk of offending a few, I'm going to say it anyway...How could anyone look at those adorable babies, and NOT believe in a Creator? 

These magnificient little balls of fur are no cosmic accident or evolutional by-product. They're the handiwork of a loving God who designed all things!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

AGH! BABY WASHER BUNNY!! I had no idea babies that young even washed themselves! She is so, so adorable... They all are. You're really making me want to foster a pregnant doe now! Are you able to tell the little ones apart yet? Also, can we get some pictures of Cordie with her babes? Cordie is such a gorgeous girl! I know nothing about genetics, but I have to think Nigel is the dada, I mean the babies look just like him.


----------



## Flashy

Yay! Those are melt-your-heart pics. :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> AGH! BABY WASHER BUNNY!! *I had no idea babies that young even washed themselves!*


I know baby dwarf hamsters start to *try* to clean themselves before their eyes are open. They normally get a face swipe, or two, in, the teeter over and fall. Funny little wobbly things...

I love the picture of "her" washing her face! Smooshy little bunneh cheeks!

:inlove:


----------



## delusional

Hehe, oh no! Mass murder by cute! 

I will try and get some photos with Cordie but she moves around so much when the babies are pestering her.


----------



## BSAR

AHH!! They are just so dang cute!! I can't wait until my baby bunnies get here. just two more weeks. The little one who fell asleep is adorable!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Those babies are just precious! that little girl is killing me! and *MY* boy is a dollbaby! THIS one tho........ seems to disapprove of cameras in his face!! :shock:


----------



## mouse_chalk

I think what makes them even cuter is the great quality of the pics as well.... You're so great with the camera! 

I cannot wait to see the video..... :biggrin2:


----------



## delusional

Sadly, no viodeo today. 

Virgin Media is once again demonstrating how CRAP it is, and my connection can barely manage to upload some photos - it won't even look at a video.. :?

Anywho.. I've also been lazy with the picture taking, so after the lovely comment from Jen about how good quality my photos are (and thanks for that by the way! )... have some lazy photos where I piled everyone one my lap on the blanket that was over me which is the _worst_ blanket for taking pictures of a harlie on and I couldn't _even_ be bothered to get a different one.  I also couldn't be bothered setting up the lights so there's loads of strong shadows and highlights and... yeah anyway, I promise better pictures tomorrow!

[align=center]




















And I think this picture really shows just how exhausted my poor baby girl is at the moment. Must be a nightmare having so many little things to look after!





[align=center]It was nice having my girly out again and getting a cuddle. She's been so on edge about the babies and all the changes, and I've been so preoccupied making sure they're all doing okay, haven't had a lot of quality time with her.[/align][/align]


----------



## LizBuns

Wow. Those babies are so cute I almost can't take it.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I like this one, I disaprove. LOL. She looks like she's doing a wonder job.



> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]


----------



## kherrmann3

In that last picture, she almost looks like she's saying, "I need a vacation!" Poor girlie. It looks like she is a WONDERFUL mom, though!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Awwwwwww! *

She looks like she's doing a great job! I love love LOVE the baby footsie sticking out from underneath her!! She's so pretty too, you must be so proud of her! I'm so glad they're happy and healthy 

You didn't use flash on those pics right? What settings did you use? I can never get that great pics in low light of the buns cos they never stay still enough lol!


----------



## JadeIcing

I have been having a hard time but between your kits, Cathy's kits and Polly's kits I can't help but smile.


----------



## delusional

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Awwwwwww! *
> 
> She looks like she's doing a great job! I love love LOVE the baby footsie sticking out from underneath her!! She's so pretty too, you must be so proud of her! I'm so glad they're happy and healthy
> 
> You didn't use flash on those pics right? What settings did you use? I can never get that great pics in low light of the buns cos they never stay still enough lol!



I am really proud of her. For not freaking out (like I did!) about the whole thing, and for being so great at everything. She's taking such good care of them! And I can't believe those six little bunnies came from her!

As for the photos, and I'd have had more luck if I'd gone with a lighter coloured blanket... I've started using my camera on Shutter Priority since it's less to think about and I end up with more useable pictures because I don't have to play with the settings so much. Just easier for moving subjects and changing light.

So.. What I ended up with for those shots was a fairly low aperture (f/3.8), and a shutter speed fast enough that most of the pictures didn't blur (1/160). I also set the ISO quite high (800). I set my white balance to incandescent to compensate for the indoor lighting. I did use Photoshop as well to adjust the levels a little.


----------



## Flashy

Those are lovely pictures. Bah, what a bland comment, but its the best I have right now, lol.


----------



## Jess_sully

yay, mommy has made an appearance 
She looks like she's handling it all right... despite the obvious stress she must be under. What a gorgeous little family.
Do you think you'll keep any of the babies?


----------



## kherrmann3

If you don't keep any, I'll take them! 

Did you ever get the video up and running?


----------



## delusional

It's getting harder and harder to put these guys back in the cage again! I don't want to put them down! They're like real bunnies now, just in miniature! They've started trying to chew everything, obviously they're cleaning themselves, hopping around, and... get this...

[align=center]MINI......BINKIES!!!





They're so mini that they were really hard to catch - in fact I thought I'd missed them all and didn't even realise I had caught this one until I put the pictures on the computer! So mini one foot stays on the floor. 

And now for some cute.





Little rusty neck. :hearts:










Bed-head!








































[/align][align=center]Are their ears so far apart because they're little, or will they maybe helicopter/lop later?
[/align]


----------



## delusional

Yeah I'm sure we'll keep a couple, at the very least. I couldn't possibly let them all go. 

And no! I can't get the stupid video up! Neither stupid Youtube or stupid Photobucket will let it upload! :X


----------



## mouse_chalk

O....M.....G.....

I was LITERALLY mid sentence when that baby binky picture loaded and Steve heard 'so are you definately sure you can go to Ro's birthday next weekend because EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!' lol 

That is just the cutest thing EVER!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I want!!! They are adorable!


----------



## kherrmann3

Those photos literally stopped me from having a Thanksgiving meltdown. I just got done turning off the fire alarm and was about to throw the pumpkin pie crust across the kitchen when I saw these. They stopped my pastry-lobbing rampage.

Thank you


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Oh dear!

I am about to go make pumpkin pies....... I've been sitting here looking at bunnies LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3

I'll explain more in my blog


----------



## LuvaBun

I just love coming here and seeing these babies (and their mom). 

good catch on the mini binky - that is just beyond cute.

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing

:shock:Keep them all.


----------



## wabbitmom12

:inlove:BABY BINKERS!!


----------



## gentle giants

Teensy binkers, soooo cuuute! Hubby was rolling his eyes at me for squealing, LOL. I told him, Hey, I can love 'em online all I want, so long as I'm not breeding them in the barn! Those pics do make me miss having babies, but not enough to go out and make more, LOL.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Do we get an UPDATE soon??


----------



## kherrmann3

Baby bunny binkies remind me of popcorn popping.  It's quick to miss!


----------



## delusional

Hehe. You can have an update - but no more photos yet I'm afraid!

Now that they're all hopping, they're too much fun to play with. 

They're all doing good though. I've taken the nest box out now since they kept climbing out and couldn't get back in. Then I let one of the sides down so that they could get back in, and Cordie started using it as a litterbox.

So they're sleeping in a big pile of hay on the floor of the cage now.

And Cordie was throwing her litterbox around and I was worried she'd hurt them with it. So now the whole bottom of the cage is covered with litter, and I took the box out. I can't wait until they're big enough to put it back in!


----------



## kherrmann3

*delusional wrote: *


> *And Cordie was throwing her litterbox around and I was worried she'd hurt them with it.* So now the whole bottom of the cage is covered with litter, and I took the box out. I can't wait until they're big enough to put it back in!


Sounds like mama was having a nervous breakdown lol I'm starting to go into withdrawal here! Need... more... CUTENESS! 

We need more pictures of your itteh bitteh babeh bunneh binkeh committeh!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> We need more pictures of your itteh bitteh babeh bunneh binkeh committeh!


LOL! Love it!!!

But yes, we do need more pics!


----------



## Sabine

Please. please.pleasemor pics. I so love the little critters


----------



## tonyshuman

SO SO SO cute. I clapped my hand over my mouth in astonishment at the cuteness when I saw that baby binky pic. Not to mention the other adorable ones! Reminds me of some baby guinea pigs we saw at the store doing binkies. It was so so cute we stood in front of the cage for about 15 min just watching!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I had *my* huggy baby pic on my desktop - my son changed it to some cow picture the other night...... he got yelled at!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

If we can't have photo updates :X can we have Video updates??? 
PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## SnowyShiloh

More pictures pleeeease! I keep checking the thread... I think I'm in withdrawal...


----------



## kherrmann3

I'm not alone! Haha! Maybe you should try and teach the proud mum to use the camera! She'd probably just chew on the strap!


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

would thair be any way you could name one of them sophia? she was my baby bunny and she passed away at 4 months oldit would mean so much to me--------:bigtears:


----------



## BSAR

Such a cute little mini binki!! adorable!! I like the one with the rusty colored neck!


----------



## Sabine

Have they got names yet?


----------



## Becca

I've been following this thread but I don't think I've posted yet. I've looked through all the pictures and they are adorable :shock:

They also look really healthy and so does mum which is great to see 
Keep posting pictures, they really make me smile! Especially the binky one! And when you were holding the one which was washing himself :shock: *Faints*

RabbitLover07 I think Sophia is a great name  
Have you thought of any others delusinal?


----------



## Bo B Bunny

:waiting:

How are MY babies????


----------



## kherrmann3

Delusional forgot about us! :tears2:
Oh! I hope nothing happened to anyone or anybun! :clover:
Maybe they are just keeping 'em on their toes!:bunny17:


----------



## LuvaBun

Hello?? HELLO?? *HELLO?? Anybody/bunny there?

*Need update. Need pictures. Need to know everybun is OK (I'm a very needy person :biggrin2 

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk

I hope everything is ok!! :? 

Would LOVE some more pictures when you get a chance!! 


Edit: I hit quote, not reply?:?


----------



## Sabine

Could be something wrong with their computer?


----------



## JadeIcing

With that many rabbits and those babies starting to wander something tells me she may have her hands full.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I think you may be right!


----------



## Flashy

She was on on Monday. I guess only time will tell as to what's happened. I hope it's nothing bad  and we are just a memory slip.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

maby she had some thanksgiving days off when theay wer born and is working a lotnow.?.:biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy

She's from the UK, we don't have Thanksgiving over here, but yeh, I get your thinking


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

Sorry guess I wasn't thinking!!!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

She's been abducted and held for a ransom of craisins! :shock:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> She's been abducted and held for a ransom of craisins! :shock:




:yeahthat: Now that would be funny.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I keep thinking of the cartoons and stuff where all the little kids tie up the babysitter and make a complete mess of things while she sits there.


----------



## kherrmann3

She's going to come back on and see all of our crazy theories as to why she's been "missing" lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny

She'll know we've been thinking of the babi........ of her.


----------



## kherrmann3

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> She'll know we've been thinking of the babi........ of her.


:laugh: Haha! Nice!


----------



## delusional

Hahaha. What interesting theories on my disappearance!

I'm sorry to keep you all in suspense - I've been having some personal issues over the last week or so which have taken up a lot of my time. As well as the all the bunnies (including the tiny ones!) I've been trying to help my mum make their house disabled-friendly for when my gran comes over at Christmas. She was hospitalised for a fairly long period at the beginning of the year (though thankfully she's out now and doing well!) but she has some mobility issues so I've been helping put in rails etc. to help her around. And some other stuff which I won't go into.

Anyway! All the little ones are fine (as well as everyone else). They're so big now! And their fur is super thick and soft. You can sorta tell them apart now too, some of them are getting longer ears than others, some are further apart etc.

Anyhow, since I know you're all awaiting your fix - and sorry to all you in the early stages of withdrawal  - here's pictures!





[align=center]





















You can see what I mean about the ears in this photo - though I could already tell these two apart since one has more of the tan colour..



































Ears again. 




[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]





Hehe, I think this one looks like a little duckling in this pic...




[/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk

Early stages??!! I was about to check in somewhere! 

I'm just SO glad you're all ok.... I was worried something horrible had happened..... 

These pictures make up for your abscence though..... SOOOO cute! Steve says, can we have one?:biggrin2: 
*

delusional wrote: *


> Anyhow, since I know you're all awaiting your fix - and sorry to all you in the early stages of withdrawal  - here's pictures!


----------



## NZminilops

I'm sorry about your gran, it sounds like you've been having a tiring time recently. I'm really glad you are ok though! Thanks for coming and letting us know .


AND PICS WOOHOOOOOOO!

I have nothing to say on them because I'm currently fading in and out of conciousness from adorableness....must...type....coommmmeeenntt.....

*colapse*


----------



## delusional

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> SOOOO cute! Steve says, can we have one?:biggrin2:



Lol. Of course, just get yourself over here in a few weeks. 

But seriously if there's anyone on here who would actually take one, I'd love to be able to get updates as my babies grow up, and I just don't think we can keep them all.


----------



## Flashy

I'm sorry you are having personal stuff going on, but am glad your bunny crew is doing ok. They are fabulously gorgeous and the last one looks very much like my Hope when he was a teeny tiny kit


----------



## Bo B Bunny

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeee!!!!!!! My babies! Little duckling is adorable! 

I'm glad you're ok! and everyone else is! It's good to see you back! 

This one looks like it's going to be very nosey!


----------



## Sabine

They are soooooo beautiful. Any names yet? I lost track of how many there are?


----------



## LuvaBun

Glad to hear all is OK. And wow! Those babies are growing like weeds! What a big difference if just a few (looonnng ) days.

I just love this pic - so sweet!




Jan


----------



## kherrmann3

EEK! Baby bunny loaf! Fresh from the oven! :rofl:





Thank you for posting more pics despite your personal issues  I'm sorry that they came up before the holiday season (just seems to stress everyone out more). These pictures stopped me from jittering and having cold withdrawal sweats!


----------



## JadeIcing

:shock:STUNNING!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Sorry to hear about your troubles! I hope fixing your mom's house for your grandma went well and you're all done.

The babies are SO ADORABLE!! How far away do you and Jen live? Maybe she really could take one of the babies onder: Also, one of the babies in the picture Jan quoted looks like eyes are red rimmed. Is she ok?


----------



## mouse_chalk

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> The babies are SO ADORABLE!! How far away do you and Jen live? Maybe she really could take one of the babies onder:


I think it's about 3 1/2 hours to Leeds from here roughly.... To the junction on the motorway anyway... It's on the way to Steve's mum's lol..... :shock::shock:

If only I knew where we could put another cage.....!! :?:shock::shock:


----------



## kherrmann3

Cage-stacking time! 

I also have to ask about their little eyelids. They looked red to me, too, but I didn't want to say anything 'cause I thought it was just me...


----------



## BSAR

Cuties!!! So pudgy and fuzzy!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I see the red around the eyes now that you mention it. 

Aren't baby bunnies suseptible to conjuntivitis?


----------



## delusional

I think it's just the lighting, to be honest.

I thought they looked red in the pictures too, and I wondered why I didn't notice it when they were out. But I've checked them all and none of them look pink in real life.

I think it's the fact that I have to use a lamp to light them, since it's dark when I get home, and then compensate for that by adjusting the white balance, and then post-processing... I think it's just exaggerated the redness... I'll try and get some in natural light this weekend and see what you all think..


----------



## BSAR

I am guessing that Nigel must be the daddy since so many of them look like him!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'm so glad they are ok and that it's the lighting! 

What dolls! I just love them :hearts:


----------



## delusional

Already posted most of these in the contest, but I thought I'd share my wintery photos of the little ones... Four weeks old today!

[align=center]
















And a couple I didn't post in the contest...

All that 'snow' is getting between my toes!





And.... Winterbums!




[/align]


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I'll pay the airfare... you get them to the airport.
:biggrin2:


----------



## Sabine

Have they names yet or have I missed that bit somewhere?


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Oh man! Those babies just gave me the best smile and I know I look like an idiot sitting here grinning at the computer screen! LOL! 

How adorable!!!


----------



## kherrmann3

Winter bums! I love it! I love it more than baby bunnies with scarves! Eek! You are the master of cuteness!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

And to think, these babies were a surprise! 

They've really warmed the hearts of all of us here!


----------



## kherrmann3

The cutest things in life are "oops-es!"


----------



## Sabine

I agree. I have five of them


----------



## delusional

I had a go at sexing the babies last night!

We have (I'm pretty sure...) three girls and three boys!

The two blacks, and one of the blues, are boys, and the rest of the blues are girlies.


----------



## Becca

*Sabine wrote: *


> Have they names yet or have I missed that bit somewhere?


Ditto



Becca


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*delusional wrote: *


> I had a go at sexing the babies last night!
> 
> We have (I'm pretty sure...) three girls and three boys!
> 
> The two blacks, and one of the blues, are boys, and the rest of the blues are girlies.


I knew those blacks were little boys! I just love my boy! I want him...... when should I expect him to arrive in the mail? :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> I knew those blacks were little boys! I just love my boy! I want him...... when should I expect him to arrive in the mail? :biggrin2:


Nev... I mean, right after he stops and makes a visit over by meeee... :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

We could have joint custody!


----------



## kherrmann3

It's only a three-plus hour drive, eh? lol

EDIT: Psst! Hey, Delusional! I think we might need more pictures soon! I hope your family-life has calmed down, too! :hug:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

PepnFluff wrote:


> They are soo adorable maybe your should send a few NZ way 1 for me 1 for Myloveables and 1 for michelle
> 
> hahahahahaaaaaaaa I just read this.. i dont know how i could miss this... and yes i do agree !


----------



## delusional

Lol. I know, I'm bad.. I will take some more pictures though, hopefully in the morning.

I've been having all the little ones out on my lap for the past few evenings, and I think we've probably decided which ones we're keeping. The little girl who will lay on her back in my hand - I'm going to try keeping her with Cordie and then try and bond her and Cordie back to Raspberry, and hope that they will live as a three. The blue boy, because he's got a TON of personality already. And Drunken-Huggy-Bun, of course. Oh and DHB looks like he may lop! Or at least helicopter. He has a really wide crown and his ears are close to helicopter at times even now.

There's also a girl who's ear gets 'knocked' down into lop-mode really easily when she's relaxing and one of the other babies jumps on her. And it stays there for a while usually.


----------



## kherrmann3

Eek! Helicopter babies! How cute!


----------



## JadeIcing

I wouldn't be able to choose.:shock:


----------



## LuvaBun

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I wouldn't be able to choose.:shock:


Who you kidding? You'd have them all 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be able to choose.:shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Who you kidding? You'd have them all
> 
> Jan
Click to expand...

Yea.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I think there's a reason I don't have a big barn....... instead of horses, I'd have stalls filled with bunnies!


----------



## kherrmann3

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I think there's a reason I don't have a big barn....... instead of horses, I'd have stalls filled with bunnies!


I keep telling Will he needs to make the big bucks soon so he can buy me a farmhouse with a barn... *uses little-kid-on-Santa's-lap-voice* 'cause I want a pony, pygmy goat or two, a pot-bellied pig named Boris, a burro, some sheep, and a bunch of bunnies! Oh yeah, Will can have his Irish Wolfhound then, too 

Delusional, how are those babies doing? Driving you nuts? lol


----------



## SnowyShiloh

The babies sound too cute for words! The ONLY thing that could make them cuter is loppy helicopter ears, and since some of them actually have that, well... we're gonna need pictures when you have the time. I hope you're documenting their growth daily even if you can't post them here!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

MORE PICS!! pweesE?

xx


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I Think it's time for a update. PLEASE


----------



## SecurityStacey

Aw, I want to see some babies!


----------



## kherrmann3

I agree!leaseplease:


----------



## delusional

Yikes! Been a looong time since I updated here... :embarrassed:

BUT!

I have PHOOOTTTOOOOOS!

I was nearly crying when looking at them though, because I know that for three of them, these will be their for sale photos.. 

[align=center]I'll start with the good old favourite - Drunken Huggy Bun. 































Aaand the other little black boy (he's such a poser, this one..)



































"Rawr! Enough pictures! I need my beauty sleep!"




[/align]


----------



## delusional

I'm going to split the pics into separate posts, to break it up a bit and help with loading times etc. 

[align=center]First little blue girlie..



































And my little blue boy...



















[/align]


----------



## delusional

[align=center]And finally the other two girls. 






























This last one is the little girl who's cheeks were scabby and flakey as she was getting her fur in - the fur where the scabs were has grown in as a little white tuft on each cheek. 
























[/align]


----------



## wabbitmom12

GORGEOUS!! Thanks for the pics, that made my day!


----------



## Elf Mommy

awwwwwwwwwww! too adorable! I needed a smile! Thank you!


----------



## kherrmann3

Yay! Updates!  Which ones did you decide to keep?


----------



## LuvaBun

Gorgeous! They are growing into little stunners .

I have to say, though, that they have mischief written all over their little faces 

Jan


----------



## delusional

We are keeping the three I said earlier - DHB, the blue boy and the snuggly girl.

They're going to need names... *hint hint* 

I think I'm going to make a post in the main forum for name suggestions..


----------



## kherrmann3

How big are they now? Have you weighed any of them? They look huge from the last picture until now!


----------



## delusional

Hehe, they are huge. They've grown so much, so quickly!

I haven't weighed them yet, no - I'll have to get the scales out tomorrow.

They're definitely bigger than Nigel was when he came to live with us.


----------



## kherrmann3

Did you ever figure out the daddy? They look like Nigel, but their ears look like Harvey!


----------



## Sabine

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Did you ever figure out the daddy? They look like Nigel, but their ears look like Harvey!


Could it have been both?:biggrin2:


----------



## delusional

Lol!

I think going by shape, size and colour, I'm fairly sure at this point that it was Nigel's doing.


----------



## Sabine

I guess with mum being a lop that might explain the extra long ears when upright. They are so adorable


----------



## tonyshuman

they are RIDICULOUS cute!! I want to giggle at those ears! I can't wait to see them grow up and/or hear about the homes they'll be going to. :inlove:


----------



## Bunny_Love

Oh goodness! They are just precious!!! I want one 

Jessica


----------



## delusional

Got them all weighed this morning...

DHB is 492g
The other black boy is 446g
The blue boy is 448g
And the three girls weigh in at 448g, 464g and 504g, with the girl who used to be flakey (white patches on her cheeks) being the biggest and heaviest of all!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Tufty girl says she wants to come live with meeee!


----------



## fffarmergirl

I just joined this forum and I'm having a blast reading through these threads. I just love this one!


----------



## Numbat

Yes, these threads are so exciting (although I haven't read through this one ). The buns are so gorgeous.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Numbat wrote: *


> Yes, these threads are so exciting (although I haven't read through this one ). The buns are so gorgeous.


Yeah, threads with pictures are very popular...but when the pictures are of baby bunners, we're all just in 7th heaven! There's no news more exciting on the forum then "My doe just had kits!!!" :biggrin2: We're all like unofficial aunties and uncles to the new babies.


----------



## jcl_24

I wish I could claim DHB and any one of those sweet girl buns:inlove:

Don't worry, I live to far away to bunny-nap them!

Jo xx


----------

